# Custom Cork Grips



## behuber (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm starting to add more rods to my arsenal and wanted to use some custom grips. Time is an issue, and I don't have it to turn my own grips so was wondering if anybody would like to make 4 sets of cork split grips. 

I'll pay for shipping if I'm not located close enough and will pay whatever you'll charge that is reasonably priced. I have Paypal if that works for you. 

Phone Number is 361-935-7875 
Let me know if you can help me out.


----------



## behuber (Jun 4, 2015)

Anybody willing to help?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Again, but for the last time, if you're not a Sponsor on 2cool you can't advertise on the boards.


TH


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL....so me offering to help and telling him to PM me is what you consider advertising? 

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

behuber said:


> Anybody willing to help?


No one is allowed to help.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> No one is allowed to help.


That is exactly how it comes across to me. Unless you are a sponsor and pay to be allowed to help I guess.


----------



## behuber (Jun 4, 2015)

Geez..Sorry to cause a big issue. Was just looking for some help from my fellow fishing enthusiasts. Guess it’s all about the money and not what the forum was intended for.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

We have one custom rod maker I can think of that does sponsor 2Cool, but he is in another state and from a search I just did, he hasn't posted in the Rod Building Forum since 2004. I am referring to BillyStix, a respected rod maker.


Oops!! Try Lance at Swampland! My bad to let that slip over my senility.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I don't have a dog in this fight but I will make a suggestion.

If your needing work done, ask the members to reply in a PM.

There are site sponsors and some of them will complain to VS. 

The VS staff don't read the forums, care about fishing or building any type fishing gear. So yes, it's all about the money to them.

Things have changed. Helping each other out has been a common thread binding the forums and members but it's a fine line between helping out and charging money and when crossed DO EXPECT the site sponsor to complain.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Trouthunter said:


> Again, but for the last time, if you're not a Sponsor on 2cool you can't advertise on the boards.


And this right here is why I quit posting on here several years ago... At one time this board was a place to share and ask for help. Now everyone (2cool & sponsors) is all about money and complain anytime someone even mentions the idea of money trading hands here... Jeez! :headknock


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

I've got a solution. Behuber, message katjim00. He does good work.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Bhuber I would do it by my real job has me tied up right now and I am 3 rods behind already and need to find the time to do them. PM Jim. 



And yes if we can't help each other on this site then there is a problem. I can see outright solicitation and advertising in the forum, but when someone ask for help and another 2cooler can help them out then what is the problem? You start to get too strict and you will loose your following then you won't need sponsors because no one will come here anymore.


----------



## behuber (Jun 4, 2015)

I PM Jim and everything is squared away. Everything worked out and I really appreciate him helping me out.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Site sponsor, local, and rod builder!


----------

